# Any1 heared of LongXii Biomedication Somatropin HGH ??



## Weak_Human (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Guys...

Just a quick question my source can only get hold of this HGH from a company called "LongXii Biomedication" *Origin Somatropin HGH*...

Has anyone ever tired or even heard of this company ????

Cheers

....


----------



## Weak_Human (Apr 7, 2012)

ANY1.........?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

is this the 156iu kits?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It's most likely relabelled generics...or even relabelled bunk..


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

I had these around xmas and posted what you have just posted.

The they come in 100iu kits.

The first batch were the standard flatpacks and the second came 5 vials on top of each other. They gave some serious looking lumps from injection.

A pal of mine developed a huge red lump on his stomach that took weeks to disperse.

Needless to say, we backed the whole lot.


----------

